# WoW ruckelt trotz gutem PC



## chickennugget (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Buffed Community! 

Ich habe folgendes, erst seit kurzem bestehendes, Problem mit meinem Pc / World of Warcraft! 

Mein Spiel lief bisher immer wirklich extrem flüssig & perfekt. Seit kurzem aber habe ich das Problem das WoW ständig so 1sek lags hat und zwar keine Standbilder/ Freezes etc. sonder das Bild wird plötzlich einfach viel langsamer und dann wieder normal schnell. Das geht dauerhaft so. 
Ich hatte dieses Problem vor ca 2 Monaten schon einmal für 2 Tage. Ich hatte dann festgestellt das mein Pc Gehäuse nicht ausreichend luftdurchlässig war und meine Grafikkarte bei 110° C war. 
(Jetzt ist sie bei ~ 50-60°C Ingame). Die Lags waren damals nocht viel stärker aber ich dachte es wäre mit besserer kühlung gelöst. 

Zu meinem PC (Techn. Daten): 
(selbstgebaut) 

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 32 Bit 
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X4 945 3.01 GHz 
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5970 ( Driver Packaging Version 8.741-100527a-100947C-ATI) 
Motherboard: Asus Crosshair 3 Formula


Wie gesagt das Problem besteht erst seit kurzem. Bis jetzt hatte ich durchgehend +über 150 Fps und absolut keine lags. Grafikkarten Driver habe ich auch aktualisiert. 
Außerdem habe ich WoW zwei mal installiert ( Pc Festplatte & Externe Festplatte) und auf beiden Platten das gleiche Problem. 


Danke für die hoffentlich zahlreichen und vorallem hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Juni 2010)

ich schließe micht der Frage mal an mit meiner Ati Radeon 5850 (und da die 5970 ja eigentlich 2x5850 ist könnte des problems Lösung ähnlich lauten), ich hab überall 20-30 Fps manchmal brechen die bis 9fps ein (z.B Dalaran) Da hatte ich ja mit der 4890 und der 8600gt mehr :O

Hab amd phenom II 940 
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit 
4gb Ram 
Gigabyte Ma770-Ud3

Folgendes Hab ich schon ohne Erfolg probiert:

Grafikdetails runter (normal und mit diesem Tweakaddon)
Anti Aliasing Methode im Catalyst Control Center verstellt
Aktuellsten Treiber installieren
Eingabeverzögerung ist aus
2 von den 4gb Ram rausgenommen (In einem Forum hat es bei einigen mit ner 5850 funktioniert)


----------



## Palimbula (30. Juni 2010)

Nutzt ihr beide den aktuellsten Catalyst? Wenn ja, mal auf eine ältere Version wechseln und probieren.


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juni 2010)

Hab ich grad versucht, hat nix gebracht =(


----------



## Beruin72 (7. Juli 2011)

Hi,

der Rechner meiner Freundin hat ein ähnliches Problem bei Wow. Ich habe ihr einen neuen Rechner selbst zusammen gebaut. Im Titelbildschirm läuft alles flüssig, aber InGame schwankt die Framerate zwischen 60 und ca. 25fps. Zeitweise sackt sie sogar auf 9fps runter. Kann bitte mir jemand helfen?

Windows 7 64bit- Version
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3 770 AM3 ATX
Graka: 1024MB Palit GeForce GTX 460 Sonic GDDR5
Ram-Speicher:4GB Kingston HyperX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 Dual Kit
Chip:AMD Athlon II X2 250 2x 3.00GHz So.AM3 BOX

Eine 500GB Festplatte mit 2 Paritionen


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Addons alle ausgeschaltet?

Festplatte defragmentiert?
Vielleicht ein Virus drauf?

Aktuellsten Graka Treiber probiert?
Älteren Graka Treiber probiert?

Schatten auf AUS gestellt?


----------



## xdave78 (8. Juli 2011)

Naja wenn man mit den Konfigurationen bei WoW die Schatten ausstellen soll... 
Schaltet mal das AA etwas runter falls das an ist. Schaut auch im Treiber ob dort alles auf "Anwendungsgesteuert" steht.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juli 2011)

Nur so aus Neugierde Chickennugget..
Wieviel Speicher ist in deinem Rechner ?
Wenn du ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem hast, kann es ja nicht sonderlich viel sein .
Hast du vielleicht zuviel anderen Kram im Hintergrund laufen.



> ch hatte dann festgestellt das mein Pc Gehäuse nicht ausreichend luftdurchlässig war und meine Grafikkarte bei 110° C war.



Bei den Temps könnte es auch sein, dass deine Graka Schaden genommen hat.


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man mit den Konfigurationen bei WoW die Schatten ausstellen soll...
> Schaltet mal das AA etwas runter falls das an ist. Schaut auch im Treiber ob dort alles auf "Anwendungsgesteuert" steht.



Ich hab das in erster Linie vorgeschlagen weil kein Mensch diese Schatten braucht, vorallem Leute die raiden und die Dinger fressen unglaublich viel Performance.
Ob das nun das Problem löst, bleibt gewiss fraglich, aber vllt. bringt es etwas.


----------



## xdave78 (8. Juli 2011)

Ja hab ich verstanden Konov. Doch das scheint mir doch eher die Symptome zu lindern statt die Ursache zu suchen - wenn Du verstehst was ich meine. Mag ja sein - sicher bringt das abstellen der Schatten einige fps - aber das kann nicht die Lösung sein :-) (bei so einem System)


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich verstanden Konov. Doch das scheint mir doch eher die Symptome zu lindern statt die Ursache zu suchen - wenn Du verstehst was ich meine. Mag ja sein - sicher bringt das abstellen der Schatten einige fps - aber das kann nicht die Lösung sein :-) (bei so einem System)



Jo stimmt, Problemursache wird wohl doch eher was in Richtung Treiber oder Updates sein denke ich, insbesondere deshalb weil der TE geschrieben hat, "früher" war es nicht so.


----------



## Palimbula (8. Juli 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Nur so aus Neugierde Chickennugget..
> Wieviel Speicher ist in deinem Rechner ?
> Wenn du ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem hast, kann es ja nicht sonderlich viel sein .
> Hast du vielleicht zuviel anderen Kram im Hintergrund laufen.
> ...



Du hast aber schon bemerkt, dass chicken diesen Thread vor mehr als einem Jahr eröffnete? 

@Beruin

Alle AddOns ausschalten und dann testen ob es die Performance positiv Beeinflusst. Anschliessend nach und nach die AddOns wieder aktivieren. Da letzte Woche 4.2 erschienen ist, wird es mit Sicherheit daran liegen --> AddOns und neuer Patch vertragen sich nicht immer so toll.


----------



## Blut und Donner (8. Juli 2011)

Alles nur Einbildung, WoW funktioniert blendend. Denn die einzige Funktion von WoW, die bestätigt, dass es richtig funktioniert, ist nicht zu funktionieren


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juli 2011)

Nein hab ich hab nicht gesehen, dass ein böser Threadnekromant das olle Ding wiederbelebt hat.

Bei Beruin würd ich fast denken, dass der Prozi momentan etwas der Flaschenhals in seinem Rechner ist.
Ich hab die Kombination P775 Dualcore mit 3,16 GHZ und ne ATI 4870 und in der Gesamtperfomance sollte sein Rechner nicht sehr viel höher liegen, wenn ich Benchmarklisten anschaue.
Mit 1650*1080 hatte ich mit allen Details auch nicht überall 60 FPS.
Spielst du auf FULL HD?


----------

